# Laying from roosts?



## aecarlton (Nov 5, 2012)

The past few mornings, I have found a broken egg under the roosts. The first day, I added another board in front of the nest boxes. I thought maybe they were kicking the eggs out of the boxes. This has not helped. The eggs are from different hens, some brown, some white. I can only assume that they are laying right from the roosts. Any ideas on this and how I can stop it?


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Add more nesting material to the boxes to encourage the hens to lay there. Also be sure that hen competition for nesting sites aren't causing egg fallout.


----------



## KenimokPoultry (Oct 31, 2012)

Try some decoy eggs in their nesting boxes?


----------



## aecarlton (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. They seem to have stopped. I'm not sure what was going on with them.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Sometimes their timing gets off. They lay an egg, what is it, every 25 hrs? With the time change things get messed up sometimes. It works itself out eventually.


----------

